# Fishing most weekends



## Hawglife

Hey yall, just bought a 18 ft super wide polar flats boat, would be perfect for fishing west bay, freeport, Surfside, clear lake east bay, or Tcd area, even have taken it offshore a fee miles for king fish.

I'm looking for experienced fisherman in those areas that want to split expenses for bait ice and gas. Boat and truck are pretty easy on gas. I live in pearland, off 288 and 518. Just trying to learn some new areas, and meet some more fishing buds. I prefer night fishing also if you have a small Honda generator I have the lights. Just hit me up 8322443542 and we'll plan a weekend trip. I have plenty of gear, lures, etc. Just want to find people that love doing what I do, and can help with expenses and clean up. I work m-friday, and usually fish Friday evening, Saturday, and or Sunday. If I have someone to help with expenses I can usually fish once every weekend at minimum. 
No druggie, drunks, or idiots Haha... I don't do drugs, and will only occasionally have a beer or two, but I don't have a problem with having a few out on the water.

Thanks, 
Joey


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife

I prefer pm, along with text. I'm planning on making a trip this weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife

I am going to be going to TCD early saturday or sunday morning. Have room for one, maybe two, prefer one. Just need to pitch in on gas, and bait.


----------



## Mtek

PM sent.


----------



## Gambit007

Text sent 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

Nice set up bud but ain't no fish worth scuffing up a calcutta reel smh jk lol.


----------



## Hawglife

bubbas kenner said:


> Nice set up bud but ain't no fish worth scuffing up a calcutta reel smh jk lol.


Haha good one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboi409aTm

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

PM Sent


----------



## Hawglife

Anyone wanna go out this weekend? Text me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

